# Chittim Ranch



## subsea78

I just want to give a BIG shout out to Brett and Capt Shane dot com!!!!! I had the opportunity to make a trip to the Chittim Ranch and it was a hunt of a life time. Brett thanks for the chance to shoot a 190+ low fence deer. I am going to hold out for next year to take him well over 200. I mean who can't brag about taking a 200 + low fence?? I would like to give another thanks to a first class ranch/deck hand Capt. Shane Dot com. I had a great time and he did a A+ job taking care of everyone. Thanks again Shane..... For anyone that has never had the experience to hunt a low fence ranch and see the calibur of deer at the Chittim rach all I can say is sorry.. I would like to post all the pictures thatr I took while on the ranch but it would take days to do it. Here are a couple that I liked alot. 

Thanks
Greg


----------



## coup de grace

*studs.....*


----------



## subsea78

Studs is a understatement!!!!!!! I wish I could post all the pics of th ehunt and the deer that Brett wanted me to take but man it would take days to do it. All I can say is Brett has the recipe to raise true *Texas Brutts*.............


----------



## BretE

why'd you pass?


----------



## Josh5

Great bucks!! Keep sharing the pics. Ignore the haters!!!!!


----------



## joboo

*Wish it were me too!!!!!*

Love the post, I don't think he meant anything derogatory toward anyone in his comments. Sounds like he's just as excited as any of us would have been if we had had the same experience.

joboo

Please add some more pictures.


----------



## sundownbrown

I agree with bbridges, other guys feel the need criticize people because of the position they are in. I work hard for money, and if I wanted to get on a lease like that I would find a way to get a second job to where I could afford it. Great looking deer. Post more pics.


----------



## Rack Ranch

I hope that we get the right weather and rain for your buck to make 200'' next year... this was one of if not the best year in my opinion since 1997... Although the Chittam is one of the finest ranches out there, passing on a 190'' buck in hopes that he will be well over 200'' next year would have been a tough call to make. Thanks for posting the pics and good luck on your quest for a '' low fence 200 '' ...Walker


----------



## T.C.

nice deer....it would be nearly impossible to pass a 190 LF!


----------



## txdougman

Next year when and if the op arises, I hope you have a spare pair of jockeys with ya, cause when you walk up to that dude's rack in the dirt, you're gonna hafta change ya shorts! Congrats on this years experience! Nothing like stories of the hunt. Thanks.I'll be waiting to hear next years.:shamrock:


----------



## Justin_Time

bbridges said:


> ***??? The man was posting about his experience and you want to rain on his parade. I certainly can't afford it either but I love reading about the folks who can and this is the reason we never see these reports. I don't know the guy who created this post or Mr Holden but to each their own and I'm glad somebody has the ability to enjoy it like they are. To anyone who wants to b.tch, hit the back button and do it in private.


Well said, brother. I will probably never have the opportunity to take a 190 class deer but I love seeing pics of those that do.


----------



## FoggyBottom

Where's the pic of the 190?


----------



## workn2huntnfish

Bukkskin said:


> Well Greg, I am sorry too. Sorry that I was not born into a rich family, or got rich (not for the lack of trying) from my hard work. I would say that 99% of us here on 2cool would love to hunt like ya'll do. But 99% of us can't afford $15,000 a year to hunt deer. I'm glad ya'll are doing what your doing but ya don't have to say thinks like that to the "Little Man". Just Sayin.


Greg, 
I didn't get the impression that you were being snobbish with your post. I feel you were truly excited and I am left wondering why you would pass on a B&C buck.


----------



## StinkBait

> Well Greg, I am sorry too. Sorry that I was not born into a rich family, or got rich (not for the lack of trying) from my hard work. I would say that 99% of us here on 2cool would love to hunt like ya'll do. But 99% of us can't afford $15,000 a year to hunt deer. I'm glad ya'll are doing what your doing but ya don't have to say thinks like that to the "Little Man". Just Sayin.


You guys keep it up, won't be long before this place ends up like the fishing reports.



> Love the post, I don't think he meant anything derogatory toward anyone in his comments. Sounds like he's just as excited as any of us would have been if we had had the same experience.


x2, wasn't offended at all, I could tell the guy was excited and was wishing every hunter could enjoy his experience that he had.


----------



## RB II

I just wish I could have an opportunity at a 200" lf deer, not that I ever will. I think he may have been bragging a little, but hey, we all do it when we post a pic or story about a big deer or fish or boat or rifle or hot wife/gf or bottle of whiskey or cougar that got bagged, etc., etc. Come on, lighten up. If he can pay then he can play. No hard feelings here.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Well, I don't have that kind of scratch to hunt there either but I can't hate the guy that does. Fist off, it's quite an assumption to quote what you think he paid. For all we know, the guy got a nice hook-up. 

Hell, I can't afford a million dollar home either but I don't flip my nose to the guy that does. If they are in a good financial position, that is great. I'd rather be there than the other extreme. 

There are plenty of people that can afford the higher end things in life. Some of these comments are probably why most of them don't share them on a public forum. 

If I ever hit the lotto, I won't be posting it here. LOL.


----------



## foxtrot07

AWESOME ranch! They produce BIG bucks every year! 

p.s.- Shake them haters off! LOL!


----------



## BigBuck

I know if I had 10 times the money I have now, I would spend 20 times the money I do now on hunting. Congrats to anyone who can do those big hunts or hunt big time ranches. I do not think he meant to sound superior or anything, just in awe of the big deer on that ranch. I love those pics and videos.
BB


----------



## subsea78

Guys, I was in no way trying to come out of the dugout swinging a big ole bat trying to be a show off in any way. I just had THE BEST hunting trip of a life time and it was on a low fence ranch and wanted to share my experience with y'all. I have hunted high fence and let me tell you there is no comparison to what Brett has on the Chittim. Then to top it off Capt. Shane dot com is hands down one of the best to guys you could ever ask for. Lets not forget about Brett, for those have met the man he is a great down to earth guy. A couple of people asked why I didn't shoot or how I could pass up a 190. In my mind I did shoot him. I mean I didn't shoot him with a gun but I did with my camera. I will have my chance next year. It is just impressive to see the quality of deer that Brett on his low fence ranch. Here are a couple more pics to enjoy. 

Greg


----------



## BretE

Congrats on the great hunt. I was just curious why, with the managers consent, you didn't shoot. Really none of my business, I was just wondering. I hunt part of the Chittim myself and I'm pretty sure I would have shot!. I didn't shoot anything this year on our place......:cheers:


----------



## Shaky

Brete said:


> Congrats on the great hunt. I was just curious why, with the managers consent, you didn't shoot. Really none of my business, I was just wondering. I hunt part of the Chittim myself and I'm pretty sure I would have shot!. I didn't shoot anything this year on our place......:cheers:


I think he summed it up in his last post, he had a fantastic hunt, got great bucks on film and made the memories and had a great time. Pulling the triggger may have been anticlimatic.

Dont know if myself personally would have been able to hold the camera that steady much less a rifle! Kudos on a great hunt and great post!

I keep hunting my little stretch of woods for the enjoyment and the very, very remote possibility a big mature buck will step out, about even odds of me bagging a 190 or hitting the lotto, but I still play every chance I get!


----------



## Cool Hand

subsea78 said:


> Guys, I was in no way trying to come out of the dugout swinging a big ole bat trying to be a show off in any way. I just had THE BEST hunting trip of a life time and it was on a low fence ranch and wanted to share my experience with y'all. I have hunted high fence and let me tell you there is no comparison to what Brett has on the Chittim. Then to top it off Capt. Shane dot com is hands down one of the best to guys you could ever ask for. Lets not forget about Brett, for those have met the man he is a great down to earth guy. A couple of people asked why I didn't shoot or how I could pass up a 190. In my mind I did shoot him. I mean I didn't shoot him with a gun but I did with my camera. I will have my chance next year. It is just impressive to see the quality of deer that Brett on his low fence ranch. Here are a couple more pics to enjoy.
> 
> Greg


Subsea,thanks for the pictures and story very nice.I would love to hunt on a spread like that,maybe 2013....?


----------



## Bucksnort

I know its an awesome ranch but when were these pix taken? Looks way to green for this time of year. Our mesquite is bare right now. Just an observation and in no way am I saying these weren't recent pix. It just looks like the first of the season in these photos.


----------



## broadonrod

WOW!!!!!! First off Thanks Greg for the compliments and Im glad I started at the end of the post instead of the front...... It was a pleasure having yoiu down here and a pleasure meeting you, I hope all of Davids guest are a cool as you are. David is a great guy and you have an incredible friend first off to let you come to the ranch and hunt his trophy deer....I am very sorry that some people on here see things the way they do and I wish all of them the best. I was very dissapointed reading the first few responses of your post but some people are just well...............Anyway DOT COM and I really enjoyed your company and hope David drags your a## back down here to help us fill feeders again SOON! _Its been a great season and I hope this high school drop out didn't Mrissspeall anetang! *Here is a couple of pics from this week with some of the holden roofing salesmen........ Capt. Ahab*_


----------



## broadonrod

Bucksnort said:


> I know its an awesome ranch but when were these pix taken? Looks way to green for this time of year. Our mesquite is bare right now. Just an observation and in no way am I saying these weren't recent pix. It just looks like the first of the season in these photos.


Some of the pics look like Davids pics but here is one Greg and I took of a deer we had not seen since last season thought the neighbors got him... looks like he had 5 browtines and 3 tines inbetween his g2s and g3s with a broken off droptine....... Glad to see he made it......should be a nice buck next year


----------



## "dotcom"

Greg.. really enjoyed meeting you!! It would be great if all of our guest were as friendly and generous as you!! Thanks for helping me with the daily duties here on the ranch Brett has done an incredible job on raising low fence trophy deer here and I can't see myself working for another person as long as I fish/hunt for a living!!! Hope we get to hang together again soon and you are on the top of my guest list to bring on the monster sword quest aboard the Booby Trap!!!! Catch ya soon brother and thanks again!!!!

captshayne dot com


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the 11pt we watched monday Greg I just took this pic off the video with my phone...He is a nice buck but his main beams are alittle short....:biggrin:


----------



## subsea78

Man Brett, now I am regretting not taking the shot but hey I got him on camera and I could have taken him.. But hey I know he will be there next year as this year is at a end. I can't wait for the next trip to the ranch. Yeah Brett you called it right David is a first class friend as well. But you know after being at the ranch I feel like everyone from Mr. Don to the Capt. Shane is first class and I am only a phone call away.......... It was a great experience at the Chittim ranch and look forward to another with you guys.....


----------



## broadonrod

That buck will be waiting on you next season but you have to help fill feeders between swordfishing trips...................... Capt. Ahab


----------



## deke

What a great opportunity, I am jealous. I have never been on a South Texas ranch and seen deer like that. I have seen some in N Texas, but I won't say where,lol.
I had the opportunity of a lifetime to hunt ducks at a private club in Louisiana last month. It was beyond first class, executive chef, fully guided, they catered to you from when you get up and they come to your "cabin" (a 3000 sq ft custom house) to see if you need some shells or breakfast and drop off snacks for the blind. Birds cleaned and packaged, sporting clays, afternoon deer and hog hunting, embroidered shirts, hats, coolers to take your birds home, etc, etc....

It was truly one of the best duck hunts I have ever been on, and I have killed more waterfowl by the time I was done with college than most will in a lifetime. It wasn't just the ducks we killed, it was the whole experience. As I assume it was for Subsea as well. Don't listen to those that are jealous and lash out, enjoy your opportunity and thanks for sharing it and the pictures, those are some incredible deer.


----------



## Bukkskin

Your Welcome for the greenie Subsea.:biggrin: After reading your second post, you seem like a really nice guy. Your first one had my blood boiling when you said you were "Sorry" for anyone who didn't hunt the Chittam. Which I and many others took as couldn't "Afford" to hunt the Chittam. On the bright side,I got a pile of green. They all had the same theme. "Snotty" "Snobby" "Pompous" "Arrogant". Guess we all read it wrong.......
Anyways, Good luck on getting him next year. I hope We get the rain to make it possible. Keep Posting them Pics, I always like the pics off that ranch.
Ya'll are doing it Right and I wish all the Hunters over there the best of luck.


----------



## saltwatersensations

I would give my left nut to shoot a buck of that caliber. I am jealous too, but glad someone gets to do it.


----------



## Tiny

As soon as my kids are out of the house... I'm going!


----------



## StinkBait

broadonrod said:


> _ *Here is a couple of pics from this week with some of the holden roofing salesmen........ Capt. Ahab*_


Soooooo, are you hiring and how many roofs do I have to sell to get "the invite" ?? :biggrin:

Thanks for sharing pics, phenomenal animals you guys have.


----------



## Cool Hand

Holden Roofing?...I remember a Holden roofing guy getting into a fight at a Fort Bend CCA banq a few years ago... or was trying to stop one .....lol anyway....nice deer very nice.


----------



## Bosshog55

That is PRIME!


----------



## Jeff_C

Nice bucks!


----------



## kVaV

Wow, what a story Greg. What was the outcome of this buck? Did you get him last year over 200"? You can't leave us hanging on a story like this amigo.


----------



## Law Dog

Awesome looking deer. It looks like have a great ranch management plan and it works! Congrats Broadonrod!


----------



## subsea78

Well I wish I had a different story for you all but after going through a divorce and paying off 36K dollars of my ex-wife's debt I didn't get to make it last year. However I did talk to David and weighing out my options for making a trip down this year. If I make it I will follow up with a good report and pictures. Word of advice to all my brothers out there "do a credit check prior to getting married" LOL it cost me good..... 

Greg


Here is the Javelina that I shot while I was down for that trip. We did a little varmit hunting he was 46lbs and the mount turned out really nice.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Sorry to hear about the D-Vorce bro...sux


----------



## PortATrout

bigfishtx said:


> Why would u pass on a Book deer? You really think he will be there for you next year and will automatically be a 200+ " deer? Sounds like you just got snookered into paying a bunch of money for a camera trip.
> 
> ***after reading the entire thread he answered my question, just know people usually end up regretting passing a deer like that at a later date.


You pass a deer like that in hopes that he will be better next year. If you shoot them at 190 they for sure will never make 200. You have to pass the good ones in hopes they will get great. Unfortunately a lot of hunters have to pull the trigger to feel like they got their moneys worth. Good job on passing him up and hope he is a lot better next year!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

subsea78 said:


> Well I wish I had a different story for you all but after going through a divorce and paying off 36K dollars of my ex-wife's debt I didn't get to make it last year. However I did talk to David and weighing out my options for making a trip down this year. If I make it I will follow up with a good report and pictures. Word of advice to all my brothers out there "do a credit check prior to getting married" LOL it cost me good.....
> 
> Greg
> 
> Here is the Javelina that I shot while I was down for that trip. We did a little varmit hunting he was 46lbs and the mount turned out really nice.


Probably the best debt youll ever pay off. :brew:


----------



## InfamousJ

kVaV said:


> Wow, what a story Greg. What was the outcome of this buck? Did you get him last year over 200"? You can't leave us hanging on a story like this amigo.


 I thought I saw that deer before. Found a link here... total monster, dream buck.


----------



## Gilbert

so he passed on it but someone else shot it? followed that up with a divorce. dang man.


----------



## InfamousJ

prayers sent


----------



## sotexhookset

Gilbert said:


> so he passed on it but someone else shot it? followed that up with a divorce. dang man.





InfamousJ said:


> prayers sent


Tragic.


----------



## bigfishtx

PortATrout said:


> You pass a deer like that in hopes that he will be better next year. If you shoot them at 190 they for sure will never make 200. You have to pass the good ones in hopes they will get great. Unfortunately a lot of hunters have to pull the trigger to feel like they got their moneys worth. Good job on passing him up and hope he is a lot better next year!!


No guarantee that deer will ever be bigger...it is very very hard to find a deer that size under any circumstances.

It is a big gamble. But a 190+ " deer is a once in a lifetime buck at any rate.

So he passed the deer up so the lease boss could take it ? I think I would be having a talk with my guide.


----------



## T.C.

PortATrout said:


> You pass a deer like that in hopes that he will be better next year. If you shoot them at 190 they for sure will never make 200. You have to pass the good ones in hopes they will get great. Unfortunately a lot of hunters have to pull the trigger to feel like they got their moneys worth. Good job on passing him up and hope he is a lot better next year!!


Exactly...we have been there, passed em up and reaped the benefits...

However, on a ranch that gets hunted buy allot of different paid hunters such as much Chittim, its unlikely a 190+ will get passed up by everyone throughout the season.


----------



## broadonrod

Gilbert said:


> so he passed on it but someone else shot it? followed that up with a divorce. dang man.


Actually that was a deer I watched for six years a my stand in the pasture we don't package hunt on... And in the pic Greg posted he was already over 200 ... I passed him as a 207 and shot him the next year at 214/7/8s... We had about her 3 in the 190s -200 that I showed Greg  ... I saw the one he passed this morning:work:... Greg came down to the ranch as David's guest on a management hunt... He was just thinking really hard about an upgrade at the time ... Thanks for the post Greg and hope you make it back down this season... Wish I could post pics from my phone looking at a couple nice ones now... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

T.C. said:


> Exactly...we have been there, passed em up and reaped the benefits...
> 
> However, on a ranch that gets hunted buy allot of different paid hunters such as much Chittim, its unlikely a 190+ will get passed up by everyone throughout the season.


 we shoot all of our deer by age not score... With well over 100 bucks exceeding 160 on the ranch it's usually not hard to find our hunters their deer.. We don't sell many packages and only 1 or 2 high ends a year... Our high end hunts are booked 3 years in advance now .. Our management hunts are a little different than most.. They might be 6 points or 16 points we judge them by age ... Most are deer lease members do not want to take and are so old they are on their last leg.. Most management bucks are shot on the Holden Roofing pasture at 9-11 years old some have been ring at 12 ... We cater mostly to youth hunters and family hunts... We do still have some lower end management hunts aval... We are booked with photographers this next week and will have some dates open after that off and on... The youth hunt we donated to the Veterans benefit is coming down Friday can't wait for that one !!! Brett


----------



## PortATrout

bigfishtx said:


> No guarantee that deer will ever be bigger...it is very very hard to find a deer that size under any circumstances.
> 
> It is a big gamble. But a 190+ " deer is a once in a lifetime buck at any rate.
> 
> So he passed the deer up so the lease boss could take it ? I think I would be having a talk with my guide.


I have no inormation on the circumstances regarding the deer in question but know for 100% certainty that if you kill him at 190 he for sure will never see 200. It is a gamble, but one that some people are willing to take. I'm having that dilemma right now with a deer on my place.


----------



## PortATrout

broadonrod said:


> we shoot all of our deer by age not score... With well over 100 bucks exceeding 160 on the ranch it's usually not hard to find our hunters their deer.. We don't sell many packages and only 1 or 2 high ends a year... Our high end hunts are booked 3 years in advance now .. Our management hunts are a little different than most.. They might be 6 points or 16 points we judge them by age ... Most are deer lease members do not want to take and are so old they are on their last leg.. Most management bucks are shot on the Holden Roofing pasture at 9-11 years old some have been ring at 12 ... We cater mostly to youth hunters and family hunts... We do still have some lower end management hunts aval... We are booked with photographers this next week and will have some dates open after that off and on... The youth hunt we donated to the Veterans benefit is coming down Friday can't wait for that one !!! Brett


Well if you can't find a lease hunter that wants to shoot that big ol 9 pointer I'm your guy. I'd shoot that deer in a heartbeat if he were standing next to a 220 and I had my choice. That is one great looking deer!!


----------



## broadonrod

PortATrout said:


> Well if you can't find a lease hunter that wants to shoot that big ol 9 pointer I'm your guy. I'd shoot that deer in a heartbeat if he were standing next to a 220 and I had my choice. That is one great looking deer!!


I'm hoping my dad will shoot him.. He is a pretty deer ... Thanks my brother this moon is making for slow hunts right now plus it's the greenest we have ever seen it here... Can't wait to see what this season brings... Best of luck to you and your son on getting that monster you have been watching!


----------



## InfamousJ

214! awesome.... that was a beautiful deer


----------



## Trouthunter

I'll tell you this much Captain...you guys are doing something right down there. Each and every year you guys rise to the top and I'm impressed and brother I don't impress easily lol.

TH


----------



## FISH TAILS

This is a picture from Brett in the stand about an hour ago, I tried to post from my phone earlier but no beuno!! This is from the Nunley / Chittim Holden Roofing Pasture. It looks like this year is going to be a nice one!!


----------



## grayson

We had a 175 deer age 5 we had been watching. It was very tough to pass on a 170-175 nine point. We let him go another year and he went to 201 gross and net 196 the following year. He netted Boone and Crockett and is in the book. He put on 26-31 inches of horn in a horrible drought year.

Shoot him at 5 and he is one hell of a nice buck. Shoot him at 6 and he is a book deer. Dead deer don't grow any more horn. Genetics and nutrition are key but nothing beats age. Just my 2cents. (LFence by the way)


----------



## webb09

Ditto.............killed a 188 two weks ago. 7 yrs old. Buck was a low 160 class 11pt last yr. Added 3 points, 4 to 5 inches in spread for a total of about 28 iches of bone. Our deer seem to blow up on their 7th yr.


----------



## bigfishtx

You guys must be in the lucky part of the state that got spring and summer rain. We didn't. Deer lost mass from 30 months of drought.


----------



## grayson

Agreed - since it is nature, there is never a guarantee a buck will improve going from 5 years to 6 or seven years but the odds are high that most of them will improve. It takes a lot of patience to pass on nice trophies at age 4 or 5 but the payoff is usually well worth it for the hunter


----------

